# Töten von Plattfischen



## Christian F. (12. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich mache dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal Urlaub in Dänemark. Meine Frage, wie betäube bzw. töte ich Plattfische????

Ehrlich gesagt, habe ich mir bis jetzt darüber noch keine Gedanken gemacht.

Gruß


----------



## CarpFisherDöbern (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Töten von Plattfischen*

Hallo,
schlag den Fisch den du gefangen hast(besser hart als locker) auf den Kopf, am besten mit einem harten Gegenstand. Wenn er betäubt ist machst du einen Herzstich(bei Karpfen z.B. durch die Brustflossen oder wenn du schon sicherer bist unter die Kiemendeckel durchs Herz. Dann schneidest du den Rumpf auf(aufpassen das du die Blase nicht triffst denn wenn sie ausläuft schmeckt der Fisch nicht mehr) und fängst an die Gedärme mit der Hand wie eine Schaufel hinauszunehmen. Ob du dann noch den Kopf abschneidest oder nicht ist deine Sache aber ich empfehle es dir. Am besten dannach kurz ein bisschen im Rumpf salzen damit er frisch bleibt. Das war dann die ganze Prozedur.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
CarpFisherDöbern#h


----------



## sunny (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Töten von Plattfischen*

Wie schon gerade gesagt, erst mal mit nem harten Gegenstand eins auf die Omme. Das beruhigt unheimlich  . Dann allerdings mache etwas anderes als eben beschrieben.

Ich seh mir den Fisch an, auf welcher Seite die Bauchhöhle ist, diese lasse ich vorerst völlig unbehelligt. Auf der anderen Seite mache îch hinter dem Kopf vom Flossensaum zur Mitte des Fisches mit einem scharfen Messer einen Schnitt durch die Mittelgräte. Ich trenne quasi den Kopf von Körper, ohne die Seite zu beschädigen, auf der die Gedärme sind.

Dann nehme ich die Platte in die eine und den Kopf in die andere Hand und ziehe kräftig. Nun wird die andere Seite inkl. Gedärme und dem ganzen Schisslaweng sozusagen abgerissen. Bei dieser Methode läufst du auch keine Gefahr, das du irgend etwas zerschneidest, was nicht zerschnitten werden soll.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte die Prozedur halbwegs verständlich rüberbringen.

Wenn nicht, guckt doch mal nen büschen tiefer ins Plattfisch-Thread. Da ist das bestimmt auch schon mal beschrieben worden.


----------



## goeddoek (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Töten von Plattfischen*

Jepp, der sunny kann es.Mook ick ook so  :q


----------



## Angler77 (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Töten von Plattfischen*

Hä?

Seit wann ist der Karpfen ein Plattfisch? 

Alsomann muss Plattfische nicht betäuben ! 
Nur abstächen! Ist leider  so !  

Aber ne scholle ist ja wie ein knorpel denn kann man schlecht betäuben! 

Angler88


----------



## Magic_Moses (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Töten von Plattfischen*



			
				Angler88 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ne scholle ist ja wie ein knorpel denn kann man schlecht betäuben!


 
Häää?
|kopfkrat


----------



## Geraetefetischist (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Töten von Plattfischen*



> Alsomann muss Plattfische nicht betäuben !
> Nur abstächen! Ist leider so !
> 
> Aber ne scholle ist ja wie ein knorpel denn kann man schlecht betäuben!



Na offiziell muss man nicht, finde ich aber auch besser es zu machen. Methodik: Flach auf nen Stein und idealerweise mit nem Campinghärings-holzhammer einmal eins voll auf den Schädel.

Mit Abstechen hat man dann aber ein Problem, das winzige Herz zu Treffen wäre schon ein ziemlicher Zufall. Daher weiter wie von Sunny beschrieben, sprich gleich den Kopf ab inkl. Ausnehmen. Ist ne sache von sekunden und noch einfacher, wenn man die Wirbelsäule abbricht statt zu schneiden.

Just Monsters
holger


----------



## Angler77 (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Töten von Plattfischen*

Ja klar ist es besser ! Aber gnau wegen denn herz soll mann es doch nicht! Aber ich würd  es auch machen! 

Aber es gibt bestimmt angler die denn plattfisch paltt mache nals mit hammer und dann einfach irgend wo rein stechen! 

Angler 88 

Ach so ! 
Ja ein scholle ist ein Knorpelfisch! Mein ich doch! Oder doch die..... Bin mir aber sicher!  

Angler 88 
Jungangler Fabi


----------



## AndreL (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Töten von Plattfischen*

Die Scholle ist KEIN Knorpelfisch. Wie auch alle anderen Platfische.


----------



## marioschreiber (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Töten von Plattfischen*

Knorpelfische sind Haie und Rochen (zu denen Plattfische nicht zählen).


----------



## Angler77 (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Töten von Plattfischen*

Also ich mein irgendwo im Lehrgang worde das so gesagt auch wegen denn abstechen! 

Aber du hast recht ! 
Hab nachgeschaut.  

Sorry, dachte es wäre so!


----------



## Tosch75 (1. August 2005)

*AW: Töten von Plattfischen*

Nach dem Gesetz musst du alle Fische betäuben und dann " abstechen" . Außgenommen sind Plattfische und  Aale.

Aber auch bei diesen Fischen gebe ich  immer einen kräftigen Schlag auf den Kopf, und dann durchsteche ich die Wirbelsäule. Auswaiden wird von mir aus Gründen der Hygiene sofort nach dem Fang gemacht.


----------



## Angler77 (1. August 2005)

*AW: Töten von Plattfischen*

Ah ah !

Eigendlich wird am wasser kein fisch ausgenommen!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (2. August 2005)

*AW: Töten von Plattfischen*

Deshalb gehen wir auch immer nen Meter vom Wasser weg  |supergri 

(Wie bewerkstelligt man das auf nem Kutter, den Fisch NICHT am Wasser auszunehmen???)

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Angler77 (2. August 2005)

*AW: Töten von Plattfischen*

Keine Ahrnung? 
Also ist doch eigendlich eh quatsch ......... 
Wenn ich jetzt am wasser wohnen z.B Hausbott muss ich erst wg fahren um den fisch auszunehmen! Grins 

Es geht wohl darum das kein Fischrest ins wasser soll. 

Angler88


----------

